

Ask HN: How big does my portfolio have to be to get a job? - dragomalfo

Currently I am applying for a job, I am curious as to how big my portfolio have to be to get a programming job. I am hoping to get a job as a front end developer. In my portfolio I have two games, one canvas application and a website. The website is a text editor. You create an account, then you can edit and create text document, and view them. My question is, are these good enough to get use as my portfolio and will they get me a job?
======
latch
Quality is more important than quantity.

Since you didn't provide links, all I can do is say that I'll always look at
any provided samples/source.

~~~
Bahamut
This. When I review resumes and see a portfolio, I check out the quality of
code. One high quality piece speaks volumes in a positive manner, whereas lots
of negatives speak volumes in the bad way.

------
robgibbons
You don't need one. I don't use portfolios, because they are visual mediums.
My work is programming. I don't want people judging the quality of my work
based on the quality of the designer's work.

Upload your projects to Github, brush up on your interview questions, and keep
interviewing. You will get a job.

------
edoceo
I like to see Dribbble or Behance for "front end" work. But I'll expect to
also see HTML/CSS in Github (or similar). I need a small amount of Canvas
work, likely with fabric.js. its a short but paid gig for a real SaaS app.

------
Avalaxy
0\. You dont need a portfolio to get a programming job, there are plenty of
jobs.

But you're completely neglecting to mention your work experience and
education, so I'm assuming you had a formal CS education.

